

Ask HN: Can i rent a mac virtual instance for developing iphone apps?  - kwayden

I am a guy with the hobby of coding, i have an idea for an iphone app but i don't have enough money to afford buying a mac.Is there any service which offers a mac virtual instance i can use with remote desktop or something similar?<p>Thanks for your help
======
rbanffy
Depending on where you are (it may be illegal in some places), I believe you
could try to build a hackintosh. You can buy a boxed OSX and coerce into
installing on some carefully built PCs.

I am not sure OSXs license allows you to rent virtual instalations of it this
way.

~~~
kwayden
Thanks for your advice, somebody before you just suggested
<http://www.macminicolo.net> but deleted the comment a couple minutes later,
do you think it's against Apple's developer terms to use a virtual machine ?

~~~
rbanffy
I think those are dedicated machines.

